# Quality HGH



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

Well after ALOT of time and research I am going to go on HGH , I have 2 labs in mind . Question is should I post them on the open forum here and have everybody take there shots at me , or is there somebody I can PM for there honest advice ? ( I have years of experience with AAS , I think it's time for HGH )


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

BTW I already have a great private source for my gear but no HGH , or T3


----------



## Spongy (Apr 23, 2016)

Post them here, this is the uncensored section.  You'll get honest input.  Just don't post links or contact info and you'll be fine.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

Ok then . These are the two UGLs I narrowed down , and again I have my own solid private source for my gear but no HGH . ( Purity Source Labs and Pbarmacom ) for HGH ONLY , all the labs and blood test I have seen look solid , but it's always a gamble in this game !! I found Pharma Grade , but I believe there is a higher probability for it to be bunk .


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Ok then . These are the two UGLs I narrowed down , and again I have my own solid private source for my gear but no HGH . ( Purity Source Labs and Pbarmacom ) for HGH ONLY , all the labs and blood test I have seen look solid , but it's always a gamble in this game !! I found Pharma Grade , but I believe there is a higher probability for it to be bunk .



PSL is hit or miss, playing Russian roulette with your money/body IMHO. Legit pharmacon t3 I know for a fact is solid, so if I was you I'd lean toward pharmacom for the HGH too. Just my .02 cents.

Wish you luck brother


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 23, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> PSL is hit or miss, playing Russian roulette with your money/body IMHO. Legit pharmacon t3 I know for a fact is solid, so if I was you I'd lean toward pharmacom for the HGH too. Just my .02 cents.
> 
> Wish you luck brother


Ok thanks Big Mike , I am from Detroit as well !!! Go D


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 24, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Ok thanks Big Mike , I am from Detroit as well !!! Go D



Hell yeah! Bet you have a great source, sources for anything and everything in Southeast Michigan lol


----------



## Dex (Apr 24, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Hell yeah! Bet you have a great source, sources for anything and everything in Southeast Michigan lol



That's how it was when I lived in Philly. I could get anything. I even had a guy for exotic animals...would have bought a tiger from him if I had the money.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 24, 2016)

Dex said:


> That's how it was when I lived in Philly. I could get anything. I even had a guy for exotic animals...would have bought a tiger from him if I had the money.



Yep, tigers are oddly popular here too, drug dealers love them, most people from normal suburban areas think I'm kidding or exaggerating when I say you can buy anything but you really can lol


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 24, 2016)

GH is expensive and I wouldnt risk it on either one of those sources. Get your GH from the pharmacy and if you cant then wait til you find a way where you can or until you find a source that has bloods on some blue tops that test high or whatever color they're calling them for the month. Then get bloods tested and go from there. Seros, Humas, Genos, thats where I'd stay once you know its legit.
!S!


----------



## schultz1 (Apr 24, 2016)

There are quality generics out there. My rule of thumb when trying someone out, buy 1 or 2 kits as a test run. Youll have a good idea of quality by end of the first kit. What brand are these hooligans claiming to carry. Also, youll want t4 with your hgh, not t3. Best of luck sir.


----------

